# Why did 3 PPCLI get deployed first for Afghanistan and Europe?



## Arcset (16 Oct 2014)

Howdy folks, this is something that I've been wondering for a while.  In early 2002, 3 PPCLI were part of the first rotation to participate in Operation Enduring Freedom (not including JTF2's involvement in 2001), and then earlier this year 3 PPCLI participated in Operation Reassurance (conducting training exercises in Poland).  Can someone please explain why 3 PPCLI seems like they're the first to get deployed for conflicts that require army personnel?  Does it have to do with 3 PPCLI being light infantry (even though 3 RCR and 3 R22eR are also light infantry)?  Please correct me if I'm wrong about anything. 

Cheers.


----------



## The_Falcon (16 Oct 2014)

2 RCR was tasked on short notice to Ethiopia and Eritrea some years ago, the Vandoos went to Haiti and East Timor.  All the Infantry Battalions get rotated through being ready to deploy on short on notice, while others are in a training cycle or being reconstituted after a deployment.


----------



## Arcset (16 Oct 2014)

So you're saying that it was simply 3 PPCLI's turn to get deployed on short notice, rather than a specific reason particular to that battalion/regiment?


----------



## Monsoon (16 Oct 2014)

Arcset said:
			
		

> So you're saying that it was simply 3 PPCLI's turn to get deployed on short notice, rather than a specific reason particular to that battalion/regiment?


Units rotate in and out of high readiness status. 3VP was at high readiness at the right times.


----------



## Arcset (16 Oct 2014)

Oh, so it was because 3 PPCLI was at the high readiness state that it got deployed.  Is there an amount of time that each unit needs to maintain their readiness state (ex. a unit maintains readiness for one year before rotating to the next unit)?  Thank guys, I've been wondering about this for quite some time.


----------



## Rifleman62 (16 Oct 2014)

Remember the aborted deployment to Egypt of 1 Bn QOR in 1957? Flown (almost 1000 pers) from Calgary to Halifax to embark on the Maggie.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2014)

The previous posts are pretty accurate, but there are some nuances.

3 PPCLI was the IRF(L) dedicated to NATO high readiness at the time around 9/11.  They were not dispatched to Afghanstan as part of the IRF(L), but were chosen to form the BG due to being on high readiness and available while the rest of the Army was really focused on the PALLADIUM rotations to Bosnia.  It helped that it was a Light Battalion that was working with an element of the 101st Airborne - again, 3 PPCLI wasn't specifically tapped because it was a Light Bn going to a Light Bde, but this certainly made the case seem logical.

3 PPCLI was not on high readiness for deployment to Op REASSURANCE Roto 0.  However, there was no LoO 4 BG (under which such task would generally fall under) on high readiness at the time due to that LoO being dedicated to the final Roto for Op ATTENTION.  The LoO 4 BG being prepared, 3 RCR, was still conducting work up training so 3 PPCLI was able, due to other previous training, meet the task in good order.  3 PPCLI was available and had elements that were suited to the task, namely a parachute capability (as the land element for Op REASSURANCE was working with a U.S. Airborne Brigade) which again made the "fit" seem right.

So, for the most part, it was being ready to go at the right time.  However, the specific roles and tasks of the light battalions made the choice of 3 PPCLI (or any of the Light Battalions) the "right fit".


----------



## trustnoone73 (16 Oct 2014)

Arcset said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain why 3 PPCLI seems like they're the first to get deployed for conflicts that require army personnel?



Because they're better


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (16 Oct 2014)

Arcset said:
			
		

> Oh, so it was because 3 PPCLI was at the high readiness state that it got deployed.  Is there an amount of time that each unit needs to maintain their readiness state (ex. a unit maintains readiness for one year before rotating to the next unit)?  Thank guys, I've been wondering about this for quite some time.



The army has something that is called the Managed Readiness Plan (MRP).  It will explain everything you need to know WRT to what units are doing what and when.

As for how exactly it works and who is doing what when.... I won't divulge that on an open forum.  Go on the DWAN and look it up, if you have access.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (16 Oct 2014)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> 3 PPCLI was not on high readiness for deployment to Op REASSURANCE Roto 0.  However, there was no LoO 4 BG (under which such task would generally fall under) on high readiness at the time due to that LoO being dedicated to the final Roto for Op ATTENTION.  The LoO 4 BG being prepared, 3 RCR, was still conducting work up training so 3 PPCLI was able, due to other previous training, meet the task in good order.  3 PPCLI was available and had elements that were suited to the task, namely a parachute capability (as the land element for Op REASSURANCE was working with a U.S. Airborne Brigade) which again made the "fit" seem right.
> 
> So, for the most part, it was being ready to go at the right time.  However, the specific roles and tasks of the light battalions made the choice of 3 PPCLI (or any of the Light Battalions) the "right fit".



I believe a similar situation happened with 2 RCR when they deployed to Haiti in 2004 for Op HALO.  They weren't in high readiness at the time but the unit that was supposed to be in high readiness, 3 RCR,  hadn't completed all necessary training yet.  2 RCR had recently just come off high readiness and had just finished a bunch of high level training so it was felt they should go instead.  They got tagged with it, two weeks later they were out the door.


----------



## medicineman (16 Oct 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> I believe a similar situation happened with 2 RCR when they deployed to Haiti in 2004 for Op HALO.  They weren't in high readiness at the time but the unit that was supposed to be in high readiness, 3 RCR,  hadn't completed all necessary training yet.  2 RCR had recently just come off high readiness and had just finished a bunch of high level training so it was felt they should go instead.  They got tagged with it, two weeks later they were out the door.



Actually, 2RCR held the NEO task at the time, plus 3RCR was on ROTO 0 in Kabul for Op Athena - India Coy were Security for the TAT there, came back, went onto NEO, then got tapped, again, in 04 shortly thereafter.

MM


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (17 Oct 2014)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Actually, 2RCR held the NEO task at the time, plus 3RCR was on ROTO 0 in Kabul for Op Athena - India Coy were Security for the TAT there, came back, went onto NEO, then got tapped, again, in 04 shortly thereafter.
> 
> MM



Thanks for the clarification... My knowledge of all of this is only second hand.


----------



## medicineman (17 Oct 2014)

No worries 

MM


----------

